# Router plate rings.... got lucky



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I've been using my table for sometime and its never happened. I have a generic 1/4 think phenolic router plate and I had made the center rings out of some G-10 (fiberglass board) that fit flush with the top of the plate. They basically set in the inset of the plate. I guess MOST of the time.. I had at least part of the fence over the rings but today I had a 1/2" flush bit with a bearing on top so I didn't need the fence. Well just as soon as I started up the vac system and the router, the router came up to speed and before I could get my piece of wood down on the table, the fan on the router must had enough force to push the ring out of the opening ( the ring only had about a 1/8th gap around the bit) catching the bit and it came my way and only caught me in the right hand across the fingers. Slight cut due to the sharp edges on the ring and the speed at which it came out. Router set on almost max speed so I'm guessing 20,000 rpms.
Lucky is all I can say...and that I'm now surprised it hadn't happened before.
No better reason to wait till my new Woodpecker plate shows up on thursday...with the lock-in ring system. 
Now I'm thinking about that spring washer to help hold the brass guides in place and keep the nut from vibrating loose.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brass guide bushings do not vibrate loose. That happens with steel bushings that use a ring nut to secure them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you are ok Palmer. Lucky for sure!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

One more for me to "chalk up to experience", just not mine, but I can still learn from it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess one of the benefits of having the "older" Bench dog metal pro lift plates is the heavy metal inserts that came with it. 
So far the only time I screwed one down was when I was routing with a template guide .


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing how fast things can happen

Glad you are ok

Nicolas


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad that you are OK. My phenolic came with lock in inserts. Now I'm VERY glad of that!!
Bill


----------

